# Ripped DVD folder?



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

I want TiVo software that will show ripped DVD's from my PC or USB drive to TiVo.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

I already do that with TiVo Desktop. You just register the folder where you put your ripped DVDs (I store them in Mpeg format, but other formats work as well), then when you are at your TiVo, they show up and you can transfer them


----------



## Berryman1979 (Mar 4, 2009)

pytivo


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

shady said:


> I already do that with TiVo Desktop.


Same here.

I use Tivo Desktop 2.8 and just put shortcuts to other locations/hard drives in the "My Tivo Recordings" folder.
Like this...


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Same here.
> 
> I use Tivo Desktop 2.8 and just put shortcuts to other locations/hard drives in the "My Tivo Recordings" folder.
> Like this...


Can you just place the VIDEO_TS like:

E:\Superman II\VIDEO_TS\VTS_04_0.IFO

and all the others? VTS_01_0.IFO" "VTS_02_0.IFO" "VTS_03_0.IFO" "VIDEO_TS.IFO"


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

Berryman1979 said:


> pytivo


Another vote for pyTiVo. Works great for watching movies from your PC on TiVo. I have pyTiVo that I installed on my NAS and it works great and supports more formats than TiVo Desktop.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> I want TiVo software that will show ripped DVD's from my PC or USB drive to TiVo.


This is why I use 7MC and a 360 for PC stuff.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> Can you just place the VIDEO_TS like:
> 
> E:\Superman II\VIDEO_TS\VTS_04_0.IFO
> 
> and all the others? VTS_01_0.IFO" "VTS_02_0.IFO" "VTS_03_0.IFO" "VIDEO_TS.IFO"


No. The DVD movies have to be converted to Mpeg2.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

steve614 said:


> No. The DVD movies have to be converted to Mpeg2.


Ok, then I wish TiVo Premier would have a simple Adobe Flash app that would place ripped DVD's from a USB hard drive on the back of the TiVo Premier. Something like WD TV Live HD (http://www.westerndigital.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=735).


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

TiVo is not going to officially condone DVD ripping.

There's a plugin for pyTivo that handles DVDs in disc layout format (with IFOs, etc.). Personally I prefer to rip to a single MPEG file.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> Ok, then I wish TiVo Premier would have a simple Adobe Flash app that would place ripped DVD's from a USB hard drive on the back of the TiVo Premier. Something like WD TV Live HD (http://www.westerndigital.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=735).


*sigh

ripping dvd's is illegal. therefor tivo can't publish 'a simple Adobe Flash app' that is used specifically for playing back ripped dvd's. suck it up and rip your dvd's to a single file of a supported filetype like mpeg


----------



## garys (Feb 2, 2002)

T1V0 said:


> *sigh
> 
> ripping dvd's is illegal. therefor tivo can't publish 'a simple Adobe Flash app' that is used specifically for playing back ripped dvd's. suck it up and rip your dvd's to a single file of a supported filetype like mpeg


No, ripping dvds is not always illegal. Under the DMCA, it is illegal to "circumvent a technological measure that effectively controls access". The protection provided by DVD encryption is so widely understood to be ineffective that it may no longer even qualify under the statute (or it may not -- some day a court will have to decide). There are also exceptions (see http://www.chillingeffects.org/anticircumvention/). It is also not illegal to copy a non-encrypted DVD (some independent films, home movies, etc) provided you are copying it for a permitted use under the copyright statutes.

Of course, Tivo needs Hollywood to cooperate in making titles available for streaming, etc., so they aren't going to be the ones challenging the anti-circumvention provisions. What I would LOVE to see, though, is the ability to put a DVD or Blu-Ray into my computer and have Tivo Desktop stream it on the fly to my Tivos. Imagine needing only a single combo bluray/DVD drive in the house, and having it stream its contents to every Tivo-connected TV. It would be like getting a $150 rebate on every Tivo, since I wouldn't need to buy a separate blu-ray player for any TV that I buy a Tivo for. Plus, and this is the huge plus for me, the kids wouldn't be able to touch, scratch, crack, and otherwise destroy the disks. I'd upgrade all 4 of my Tivo Series 3 boxes to Tivo Premiere if I could stream 1080P blu-ray from my computer to those boxes (not store it locally on the boxes and make the MPAA mad, just use the Tivo as the receiver for the stream coming from the original blu-ray disk sitting in the physical drive on my computer). Of course, the Tivo would also need to display and navigate the menus, but hopefully wouldn't enforce the obnoxious previews and warning screens that you can't skip when playing disks you purchase.

I don't know if Tivo can natively play the blu-ray format, but I do know that Tivo Desktop Plus can directly play a VOB (DVD format) file.

Anyhow, my two cents about what would have me ordering four Tivo Premieres tomorrow. Technologically trivial to do for DVDs, probably (over a wired network) easy to do for blu-rays, and clearly legal under the DMCA (since you are not circumventing copy protection).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

But that is the problem, to typically view a commercial disc, you have to circumvent the copy protection to be able to create an ISO.


----------



## garys (Feb 2, 2002)

Absolutely, Tivo won't be able to do anything that reads ISOs without making the MPAA all upset. But if they had the ability to read and play a physical disk sitting in a physical drive on a computer running Tivo Desktop, they wouldn't be circumventing the CSS protection on the disk. They would have to read the disk using the CSS keys, but that is no different than what Windows Media Player or any other computer based DVD player software does (or in fact what physical DVD players do). So it would be like integrating the function that the old Humax DVD/Tivo combo units into the new Tivo Premiere, with the only caveat that you'd have to walk over to your computer to put the disk in, rather than putting it directly into the Tivo.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

garys said:


> No, ripping dvds is not always illegal. Under the DMCA, it is illegal to "circumvent a technological measure that effectively controls access". The protection provided by DVD encryption is so widely understood to be ineffective that it may no longer even qualify under the statute (or it may not -- some day a court will have to decide). There are also exceptions (see http://www.chillingeffects.org/anticircumvention/). It is also not illegal to copy a non-encrypted DVD (some independent films, home movies, etc) provided you are copying it for a permitted use under the copyright statutes.
> ...


tell that to Real that just threw in the towel....


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

garys said:


> Absolutely, Tivo won't be able to do anything that reads ISOs without making the MPAA all upset. But if they had the ability to read and play a physical disk sitting in a physical drive on a computer running Tivo Desktop, they wouldn't be circumventing the CSS protection on the disk. They would have to read the disk using the CSS keys, but that is no different than what Windows Media Player or any other computer based DVD player software does (or in fact what physical DVD players do). So it would be like integrating the function that the old Humax DVD/Tivo combo units into the new Tivo Premiere, with the only caveat that you'd have to walk over to your computer to put the disk in, rather than putting it directly into the Tivo.


I'd rather they spend the time creating a usb dvd drive for the new box. Or better yet a usb or esata blueray drive. Or at least work with a third party to get it done.


----------



## garys (Feb 2, 2002)

MichaelK said:


> I'd rather they spend the time creating a usb dvd drive for the new box. Or better yet a usb or esata blueray drive. Or at least work with a third party to get it done.


Thats a pretty good idea. Microsoft did it with the Xbox 360 (but picked HD-DVD over bluray, oops).


----------

